# second ethernet recognized as dummy0 (on asus M2N-E)[solved]

## cobralgato

second ethernet recognized as dummy0 (on asus M2N-E)

hi

my M2N-E has onboard lan which which is working fine for months. 

now i got a D-Link DGE-528T gigabit ethernet  .

eth0 is the onboard lan. I assume the new card is  dummy0.... and i cant use it .... how do i create an "eth1" for the new card? 

then i want to bound them , thats why i got this new card.

any ideas?

Thanks

bond0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00

          BROADCAST MASTER MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr CA:B1:24:B5:29:18

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:8B:37:85

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:31ff:fe8b:3785/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:24556 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:25727 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:23256919 (22.1 Mb)  TX bytes:3179178 (3.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x8000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:448 (448.0 b)  TX bytes:448 (448.0 b)

----------

## mjrosenb

So dummy0 is'nt an actual card, it's just an interface that the kernel can export for finicky programs that need to have a network interface.  It also sometimes makes real NICs work for mysterious reasons.  Continuing, Your new network card will most likely require you to recompile your kernel, or at compile and install the module/driver for your network card.  After that, eth1 should begin appearing the list of your network cards.

----------

## cobralgato

hi 

i already have support for 10/100/1000 built in kernel... and yes i did recompile it ... there's got to be something else .. i suppose

the card is already recognized, isnt it?

lspci |grep Link

01:07.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)

what's next?

Thanks

----------

## albright

What driver are you using (or trying to use) for that card?

You could boot to a live cd and see if the card is recognized

and check what module was loaded ...

but ... google suggests that you need the r8169 driver

(look for Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support). Perhaps

that's all you need ....

----------

## krinn

card is recognize by lspci (witch just give you its model, no more), but maybe no drivers are loaded...

try seek out what chip that card use (googling gave that answer Chip Number: 	DGE-530T Notes: 	Uses Marvell 88E8003 Chip), of course not the same card so chip could be different...

so build all 1000 cards drivers in kernel as modules & try (it won't kill assuming it's a marvell chip first) 

modprobe skge

ps: no dummy0 isn't your card...

kernel help 

```

This is essentially a bit-bucket device (i.e. traffic you send to

this device is consigned into oblivion) with a configurable IP

address. It is most commonly used in order to make your currently

inactive SLIP address seem like a real address for local programs.

...

```

----------

## cobralgato

seems it works with r8169

----------

